# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Is this kind of shoplight going to work?



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I am going to use two of this kind of homedepot shoplight for my 66g tank. After reading about the old posts about shoplights, I am wondering is this kind of shoplight fixture going to UNDERDRIVE the bulbs? (and thus not enough light~







)

The fixture's light weight and design allow me to put it directly on top of the tank without any wiring or modification...that's why I want to use them.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

I am going to use two of this kind of homedepot shoplight for my 66g tank. After reading about the old posts about shoplights, I am wondering is this kind of shoplight fixture going to UNDERDRIVE the bulbs? (and thus not enough light~







)

The fixture's light weight and design allow me to put it directly on top of the tank without any wiring or modification...that's why I want to use them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

Steven,

I have the exact same fixture over my cichlid tank where reflection is not that important. This light strip works good enough for me on that setup but If I used one on my planted tank, I would improve reflection capabilities.

In order of reflectivity, starting with the best:

- specular polished aluminum -- aluminum polished to a mirror finish

-"silvered" mylar

-flat white paint on a smooth surface

-aluminum foil

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Dr.Jay:
> Steven,
> ...


Thanks Dr. Jay~
I am just too paranoid about my first, seriously planted tank
I am wondering if I put aluminum foil inside the fixture, would it help increase the light? 
Since I have too many issues about setting up the tank I think i want to choose the easiest way you suggested.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I am wondering if I put aluminum foil inside the fixture, would it help increase the light?


Look at my comment in above reply.

In order of reflectivity, starting with the best aluminum foil was the worst as for as reflection goes. White paint on a smooth surface looks like a better alternative.

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

The surface of the reflector is only one part though. The design of the reflector is what is important. Shop light covers, I hate to call them reflectors, are good at spreading light over a large area. Not good at getting the light into a small area.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

StevenL If you worried about wiring a ballast, it is very easy. You can find good T-8 ballasts at Home Depot that will do a much better job then that Shoplight. That looks like its a Lights of America brand, and that it uses a magnetic ballast. Do the lights flicker slightly and is their a slight hum? I hate to see people waste money like I did on shoplights, only to find that my lights were being underpowered and my plants were not getting the full potential of light.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by walpurgis999:
> StevenL If you worried about wiring a ballast, it is very easy. You can find good T-8 ballasts at Home Depot that will do a much better job then that Shoplight. That looks like its a Lights of America brand, and that it uses a magnetic ballast. Do the lights flicker slightly and is their a slight hum? I hate to see people waste money like I did on shoplights, only to find that my lights were being underpowered and my plants were not getting the full potential of light.


Actually I already have two good ballasts laying around. One is for two bulbs and one is for one bulb. If I am going to use these ballasts I might buy another two bulbs ballast so that altogether I will have 5 bulbs over my tank. But I am wondering how can I wire all these. I am espeically concerned about the mounting the "endcaps" for these bulbs on my hood (which is underconstruction, LOL).

If you have a website or more info about the wiring, please post it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Great! Go here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=194 (if this link does work let me know) and it will tell you how to wire a ballast. It will also tell you how to overdrive a bulb as well. I put my two ballasts (which is designed to push four lights a piece--but I push them to 2 lights and overdrive 4 bulbs) in two rain gutters, with 2 lights in each and a ballast in each. This gives you an idea on what I did: http://www.rcarchive.com/fish/hood/ I didnt follow his design exactly.

Shoplights are not an option, the underpower lights, and burn out in the long run.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

StevenL, 
I hope you don't burn your house down, by listening to someone who might not be all there! 
If you modify your lights get someone to double check them "lighting shop or electrician" just to be safe!

leave them as is IMO!


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by ekim:
> StevenL,
> ...


Hey Ekim, I know nothing much about electric stuff. But after all I think that my lights will be ok. The ballast is just the same that Hagen puts in the Glo-Mat lighting system. Since you use glo-mat and also have a beautiful plant tank, I am pretty sure that I will have no problem with the my lights


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by walpurgis999:
> Great! Go here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=194 (if this link does work let me know) and it will tell you how to wire a ballast. It will also tell you how to overdrive a bulb as well. I put my two ballasts (which is designed to push four lights a piece--but I push them to 2 lights and overdrive 4 bulbs) in two rain gutters, with 2 lights in each and a ballast in each. This gives you an idea on what I did: http://www.rcarchive.com/fish/hood/ I didnt follow his design exactly.
> ...


Thanks for the info walpurgis999







~


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

I hope you don't burn your house down, by listening to someone who might not be all there! 
If you modify your lights get someone to double check them "lighting shop or electrician" just to be all there.

Steve if you read the post at plantedtank.net you find that many people who might not "be all there" have found that what I am talking about if very useful and succesful. There is no need to spend hundreds of dollars on PC lights, but you dont have to waste your money on shoplights. I dont have any problems with overpowering 2 of my bulbs with a ballast designed to run 4 bulbs--I wouldnt run all 4 bulb wires into one light like some of the guys at plantedtank.net did, but thats because I dont need to have as much light as they do. I didnt know anything about wiring either, but the people at Homedepot are more than happy to explain how to wire a ballast. One suggestion, buy an electronic ballast and not a magnetic one. Electronic ones run T-8s and Magnetic ones run T-12, but an Electronic one can still run T-12s safely as well. My concern with a Magnetic ballast is that it becomes too hot. Trust me youll be fine, and youll even learn how to wire and some electric "stuff" as well along the project.

Shoplights are not an option, the underpower lights, and burn out in the long run.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by walpurgis999:
> I hope you don't burn your house down, by listening to someone who might not be all there!
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions and comments~








IMO I always believe that there are many ways to do a particular thing...so I am always open to new ideas and suggestions.
But anyway at this moment I will focus on other issues on my tank first. I will definitely look into improve my lighting if I upgrade to a pressurized co2 system from DIY co2 <-- now there's another headache....


----------



## walpurgis999 (Feb 6, 2003)

Not really Steve. If you buy the CO2 system they sell at this site (which is aquabotanic.com) youll be very happy and find it very easy to set up. Its actually more irritating to setup and maintain a DIY CO2 system over a pressurized one. Have fun and paitence.

Shoplights are not an option, the underpower lights, and burn out in the long run.


----------

